

Running Sinatra apps on Google AppEngine (Java) - maintheme
http://blog.bigcurl.de

======
yesimahuman
It's funny, we don't hear much about the wonders of Java web app development
until google announces AppEngine Java support.

~~~
jamesbritt
Some of us have been excited about running JRuby Web apps on Glassfish for
some time now. I have one (using Ramaze) in production.

What's exciting here is that GAE offers a new venue for deployment of JVM-
based languages: JRuby, Clojure, Jython, and so on.

Java language is no fun, but Java the platform is great.

~~~
rs
I'm using Java on xp-dev.com. I did run through a bunch of frameworks (Spring
webflow, Wicket, Struts), and just decided to rollout a home grown one.

See, I'm still two minded and really really undecided whether Java is a good
or bad programming language. One mind says Java is verbose and does not
support nice things like closures (there are anonymous classes, but it's still
not pristine) and then the other mind says, but but.. look at the IDE support
- in a bunch of keystrokes you end up with loads of code, and you can refactor
nicely and whatnot

------
jamesbritt
Important note: JRuby has moved to git, and the svn repo may not give you the
most current code.

<http://github.com/jruby/jruby>

